# Kanger top tank not flush?



## Fiddle|tweak (21/2/16)

I have a slight problem, I bought the toptank mini tank, and its great, but it doesn't sit flush on the evic mod nor the I stick. I have see that its threading is slightly longer than my other tanks, I did make a spacer for the tank and now it sits flush. I don't have a problem with it now, but I just want to know wether this is common or wether mine is a once of?


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/2/16)

I don't have a toptank, but many subtanks. From what I can see there construction is very similar. I don't have a gap with any of my tanks sitting on my VTC mini. Are you able to try another tank ?


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (21/2/16)

Other tanks sit flush its only the toptank.


----------



## Neal (21/2/16)

Fiddle|tweak said:


> I have a slight problem, I bought the toptank mini tank, and its great, but it doesn't sit flush on the evic mod nor the I stick. I have see that its threading is slightly longer than my other tanks, I did make a spacer for the tank and now it sits flush. I don't have a problem with it now, but I just want to know wether this is common or wether mine is a once of?


Do not have a toptank, but a common problem on sub tank mini with mods that are not kangertech. None of my sub tank minis (3) fit flush on my hana mod or my Istick 100.


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (21/2/16)

Neal said:


> Do not have a toptank, but a common problem on sub tank mini with mods that are not kangertech. None of my sub tank minis (3) fit flush on my hana mod or my Istick 100.


Thanks Neal that's good news I will get myself a kanger box in time. For now the spacer works, cause its definitely longer 1- 1,5 mm


----------



## BibbyBubbly (21/2/16)

Fiddle|tweak said:


> Thanks Neal that's good news I will get myself a kanger box in time. For now the spacer works, cause its definitely longer 1- 1,5 mm


Hi fiddle. I can also confirm that the subtank mini's bottom fill doesn't sit flush on my eleaf I stick, but it's only about a 1mm space, so it doesn't bother me. On the sub box it's sits flush though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Fiddle|tweak (21/2/16)

The spacer was 0,64 and it works. The tank thread is about 1- 1,5 mm longer. I just put in the spacer cause if it falls and it isn't flush it would stand a chance of damaging the thread. But all good vapes gr8

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

